# Everybody Congragulate Rhi!!!!



## Saucy (Apr 16, 2004)

Our very own Rhi has someone intrested in her novel.....

well ill let her tell you all about it later.... i just wanted to mak ethe congratulations thread!!!!!  

*cheers*



 CONGRATS!!!!!

 may this be a man opening a door of oppurtunity for you

 let's not forget us little people when ur rich and famous


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Sauce!   

The person hasn't _read_ my novel (I only just finished the first draft), but has read some of my other writing, and actually frequents one of the same book discussion forums that I do. In a month or two, when I've finished the second draft, I'll be sending it to her and _please_, dear God, let her senior editor be interested--she works for an imprint of one of the _big_ publishing companies.


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 16, 2004)

It is. I've been practically bouncing off of the walls all afternoon. *takes deep breaths* This is the first novel-length story I've completed.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 16, 2004)

Congratulations! I hope you get your book published, and I hope to increase your wealth by no small amount my stealing your book from some unfortunate person. 

Maybe one day YOU will have your own following of the ubiquitous literary snobs who reject such artless literary genre's such as 'fantasy' with overly-fastidious, monotonous tripe such as Tolkien and his lack of character depth and his polarization of "good and bad" and how only the idiotic masses, stuck in their asinine homogenous praise of all things Tolkien and how they will never know the pleasure of Mr/Mr's so and so's erudite message on the socio-political problems of the world, as people would rather be bogged down in the extraneous problems of Middle-Earth, and they were forever be hindered by their shallow naïveté and will never understand the perverse pleasure of your intellectual snobbery. That is unless you are writing a fantasy novel, in which case my satirical post will be thrown completely out of the window…or forum, but I can still sustain my reputation as a poster with unfunny jokes and oddity. Oh the joys of idiocy!


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 16, 2004)

Actually I didn't follow most of what you said, but don't worry, we love you anyway  

(it is a fantasy, and Arthurian, and...well, the premise is a bit odd)


----------



## Manveru (Apr 17, 2004)

may i put in a few feathers with whole bunch of congrats, too? cool! 
so...
congrats, Rhi(annon*)!!
i'd love to see your piece of written word in print, tho... i'd probably have to spend quite a time to read it (and understand it fully---vocabulary stuff, well, lazy foreigner, alas)

all the best,

Man(veru)
------------
* just in case you don't like when sb shortens your nick...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 17, 2004)

Great news. And even if you don't succeed with this one, you've got a whole life of infinite possibilities and opportunities ahead of you. 

Keep up the good work, Rhian!


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations Rhiannon! I hope your novel will be published and successful!! 
I'd like to read it some day!


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank you very much!

(no, I don't mind at all when people shorten my sn...my real name is hard to pronounce, to I've been conditioned to answer to anything)


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 17, 2004)

That is so awesome!!!!!!!! Good Luck, and Congradulations, Rhiannon! That is so great!


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 19, 2004)

> Actually I didn't follow most of what you said, but don't worry, we love you anyway



Don't worry Rhi. even _I_ don't know what I'm going on about half the time.

Arthurian eh? Keira Knightley is going to star is a film about King Arthur this summer. YAY.


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 19, 2004)

I heard...what movie is she not in, these days?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 19, 2004)

My congrads as well...It's wonderful to see young people out writing. I find alot of the time, public schoolers dont have the time and have never gain much interest either. I too, am a homeschooler. I'm almost 16 and also love writing. I have...let me see...three books in the process of being written. Every time I get going on one, I get another idea and there I go.  I do have one that I really want to get published when I finish...my compostion teacher has informed me that she will have a hard cover signed copy when that happens. *chuckle* Oh, I love her!  


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks, Sabeen! Good luck with finishing your novel(s). I have always had multiple writing projects, would reach a climactic moment in one of them, and then it would kind of fizzle out because I didn't know what happened next. With this one I was on a schedule of 1,500 words per day.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 19, 2004)

That's a tight time restriction. I don't think I'd have enough spare time in TWO days to write 1500 words! Brovo!


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 19, 2004)

> I heard...what movie is she not in, these days?



I know, doesn't it just make you happy?   I hope she has her hair blonde, and long in the movie, so I can embarrass whoever I go and see it with constant sighs and paroxysms of my love for her. She should have played 'Helen' in 'Troy', instead of that unknown German actress, though she is beautiful too. 

Ooops....I'm going on about total rubbish again...I do that a lot.


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, Sabeen, I didn't say I stuck to it  I did miss some days, but some days it flowed really well, so I did finish the 50,000 word quota on time. And then I procrastinated a whole month writing the end  

I'm sorry, Inder, I don't think I can work up quite the same level of excitement over Ms. Knightly as you have...sure, she's gorgeous, but the way she moves her lips just _bugs_ me to high heaven *eye-twitch* Yes, this is a mildly irrational bias. Sue me.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 19, 2004)

> she's gorgeous, but the way she moves her lips just bugs me to high heaven *



????????????????

Way she moves her lips? I haven't really noticed to tell you the truth. Will check next time. I don't really care how she moves her lips anyway. I love her for who she is. A shallow, pathetic, childish crush on a beautiful actress woman who has an annoying lip movement. Not that I wouldn't want to intricately view first hand how her lips work....oh lordy, I've reached a new low. Maybe I should go to bed...  

Can't you just leave the ending really obscure and stuff and say it is obscure because of a brilliant case of post-modernist intellectualism and then warble on about the superfluity of clichéd endings?


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes, the way she moves her lips. As though she wore braces for a really really long time (trust me, four years, I know all about those things). In 'Princess of Thieves' (which my misguided parents gave to my sister for Christmas) it was really bad. It's better now, but still bugs me. Yes, do go to bed, before you hurt yourself  

Aaaand you lost me right when you got to the bit about post-modernism. But we _still_ love you, even if you are full of superflous post-modernistic nonesense.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 19, 2004)

> As though she wore braces for a really really long time (trust me, four years, I know all about those things).



As do I. I remember when I had braces years ago, and on the first day, when I came out the receptionist asked me if I was o.k. and I blushed, and due to me not being used to braces I lisped some total nonsense that she couldn't understand and she gave me one of those "what are you talking about you stupid idiot?" look that most women with any sense at all give me when I try to talk to them. Then I remember turning around and walking face first into the door, melancholic at my malaise. It was an embarrassing moment. Ooops...I'm going on about total crap again. Now I really WILL go to sleep. 

Well you could tell the publisher that is an ingenious post-modernist take on Arthurian legend. It would be nothing if not original. It would also disguise your writers block when it comes to endings. Aren't I just the cleverest, most lovable little monkey-boy thing that like ever existed?  

Or you could employ some ghost writers...


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't even remember when I first got braces...it felt like I had them forever...and they kept taking them off and putting them back on and giving me new headgears.....*spasms* My orthodontist's name was Dr. Pool. Pool, Pull, ha ha ha. Or not. 9 teeth pulled, three of them adult. Owie. It was one big long nightmare, and all for the sake of my bloody profile. _I_ don't ever look at myself sideways, so why does it matter? 

And thanks, but I did manage to stick an end on this one. But I'll keep that in mind for my other works in progress, you darling little monkey boy you.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Apr 19, 2004)

RHI! NO WAY! CONGRATS!

Is it Martha?

~LadyD


----------



## Niirewen (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh! I'd like to join in the congratulating.. How exciting! Congratulations, Rhi!!! And the very best of luck! 


Braces.. ick. Glad that's overwith. My orthodontist's name was Dr. Bonebreak, ha ha.


----------



## Glory (Apr 19, 2004)

Congrats!! I wish you luck on that one Rhiannon.


----------

